
AT&T rolling out MMS to iPhone on September 25, tethering 'in the future' - tvon
http://www.engadget.com/2009/09/03/atandt-rolling-out-mms-to-iphone-on-september-25/
======
icey
I'm happy for this just so I don't have to get irate every time someone sends
me an MMS which AT&T tells me I can view on their shitty "viewmymessages"
portal... which renders everything in FLASH. (Which is not available for the
iPhone.)

------
phsr
I don't look forward to the rolling outages due to the fact that they
underestimated the amount of MMS traffic that will occur when this goes live.
I really wish their network was better.

I mean, most phones have MMS, so why is the iPhone going to change things,
other than the fact that a huge chunk of people will be added.

~~~
jsz0
The general theory as I've heard it is iPhone users are far more likely to
actually use their phone's features which puts a heavier load on networks that
are over subscribed based on a usage model of less data per device. I tend to
believe this is true because on my last phone, which I know DID support MMS, I
never saw a GUI option for it.

------
jlintz
So AT&T lied when it said "late summer" , more like early fall. /me waits for
the next lawsuit.

------
ique
You poor schmoes, Sweden has had MMS and Tethering since the release of 3.0
(free too). ;P

------
puredemo
MMS? On a phone? Get out.

